# AI Spoiler!!!!!!can you believe it



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you believe it I am so glad he won. Adam will def. get a record deal so I'm glad Kris won!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 20 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778980


> Can you believe it I am so glad he won. Adam will def. get a record deal so I'm glad Chris won!![/B]


 :blink: :w00t: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 20 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778980


> Can you believe it I am so glad he won. Adam will def. get a record deal so I'm glad Chris won!![/B]


 Oh NO!!!! I hadn't watched it yet. It isn't on for another hour. Rats!!! I was so counting on Adam to win. But you are right, Adam will definitely get a contract. Chris is very good, but Adam is phenominal...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm really happy for Kris. I think that Adam will have a wonderful career and didn't really need the win. They were both so wonderfully gracious about the entire process and I think that both of them will have a great future!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

did you notice that Simon Cowell did NOT stand up? all other judges stood up when Kris' name was announced. Simon NEVER stood up.

methinks that Adam is going to get a record deal much, MUCH larger than anything American Idol would've awarded him and that Simon just lost a boatload of money.

AND, I can't help but think that it would've been Danny Gokey if it'd been Adam vs Danny.

p.s. I *do* believe that Adam deserved to win. He's the stronger singer, and the stronger performer. JMO!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Blech. I'm glad for Kris but I have to admit it was a letdown. Looking at past idol successes though, really only Carrie Underwood and Clarkson did majorly well. Dautry, Jennifer Hudson, and Clay Aiken all outshined the winners of their respective year.

Adam Lambert was just too cool to be the American Idol anyway  

Wasn't it a GREAT finale though?!?!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ May 20 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778993


> did you notice that Simon Cowell did NOT stand up? all other judges stood up when Kris' name was announced. Simon NEVER stood up.[/B]


The girls in the final 12 looked rather shocked and unhappy too....interesting....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was just so happy seeing all the great performers on the show tonight I decided it didn't really matter to me which one won - although I did vote for Adam last night.

This was the best show I've seen on tv in a long time - Rod Stewart, Lionel Richie, Cindy Lauper, Carlos Santana, Queen, Kiss!!!!! I almost forgot they were picking a winner. 

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adam was already a star in L.A. and in Wicked. I'm glad he didn't win. I've always thought this show
was for those to catch a break. He's had some great breaks. Chris is a really good singer...with a normal
tongue. lol


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

haha I hadnt watched it yet, but the "can you believe it" part kind of gave it away 

Either way, I agree with Brit, glad that Kris one also!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

It was a GREAT show! I wanted Adam to win but I'm extremely happy for Kris! Adam will DEFINITELY get a record deal! I'm happy for both of them!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 20 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778999


> Adam was already a star in L.A. and in Wicked. I'm glad he didn't win. I've always thought this show
> was for those to catch a break. He's had some great breaks. Chris is a really good singer...with a normal
> tongue. lol[/B]


That's right!! And Adam needs to go back to theater! :w00t:  

I'm so glad Kris won! He is a recording artist - which is what American Idol is for.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chris is just....._BORING_. I am glad for one thing though. Adam won't have to record that horrible
American Idol song! It really stunk!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 20 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779071


> Chris is just....._BORING_. I am glad for one thing though. Adam won't have to record that horrible
> American Idol song! It really stunk![/B]



I am so with you on that one. Adam is probably relieved he didn't win because who would want that song as their first 'hit' single? 

As much as I love adam, I didn't even care that he didn't win (even though I texted a few hundred votes for him) 

And while I also whole heartedly agree that Kris is boring - I still like him better than Danny. I'll take boring over smirking smugness any day.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I was disappointed that Adam didn't win but not too surprised. It doesn't matter though. I think Adam will outsell and outshine Kris when all is said and done. Kris was OK, but I LOVED Adam.

I also thought the show was great tongiht and the best ever finale of Idol. What a show tonight!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I fell asleep before the end of the show, so I'm just now finding out who won. Thank you :biggrin: 

It does seem alittle surprising, I haven't been following the show as closely as I've had in past seasons, but Adam did seem to stand out more. I don't even remember much about Chris, but, oh well. I bet he's really glad he won, LOL.

It all makes for great entertainment. I'm sure they'll both do well in the business...even some of the earlier contestants will probably do good to. It's all good publicity for them.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 20 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778999


> Adam was already a star in L.A. and in Wicked. I'm glad he didn't win. I've always thought this show
> was for those to catch a break. He's had some great breaks. Chris is a really good singer...with a normal
> tongue. lol[/B]


I kind of disagree with you, as American Idol is a singing show, and Wicked and L.A. are plays. I think if Adam had a good singing deal, he wouldn't bother coming on the show. Also many past idols had careers in the entertainment industry already. For example, David Cook had already released an album, Chris Daughtry had been in a band, and Melinda Doolittle was a backup singer.

I think everybody not doing what they feel they have the potential to do should be accepted to the show and given the chance to win, even if they happen to already be in the industry. However, that is just my opinion.

Back to topic, I didn't care who won because I thought they were both great at creating their own sound from the songs they sang. I wasn't surprised that Kris won, because his remakes, in my opinion, were better than Adam's (even though Adam was the better singer).


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 21 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779072


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 20 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779071





> Chris is just....._BORING_. I am glad for one thing though. Adam won't have to record that horrible
> American Idol song! It really stunk![/B]



I am so with you on that one. Adam is probably relieved he didn't win because who would want that song as their first 'hit' single? 

As much as I love adam, I didn't even care that he didn't win (even though I texted a few hundred votes for him) 

And while I also whole heartedly agree that Kris is boring - I still like him better than Danny. I'll take boring over smirking smugness any day.
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ May 21 2009, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779073


> I was disappointed that Adam didn't win but not too surprised. It doesn't matter though. I think Adam will outsell and outshine Kris when all is said and done. Kris was OK, but I LOVED Adam.
> 
> I also thought the show was great tongiht and the best ever finale of Idol. What a show tonight![/B]



I wanted Adam to win and was so disappointed when he didn't win. One of the guys from work called me tonight to let me know who won, i wanted to know before i got off from work. Lol. When i told one of the girls who also wanted Adam to win she kept telling me that Chuck (the guy who called to let us know) was wrong and was joking with us. I can say one thing for Kris he was a gracious winner. We'll be hearing more from Adam and i can't wait until his first cd comes out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 21 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779082


> QUOTE (Cosy @ May 20 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778999





> Adam was already a star in L.A. and in Wicked. I'm glad he didn't win. I've always thought this show
> was for those to catch a break. He's had some great breaks. Chris is a really good singer...with a normal
> tongue. lol[/B]


I kind of disagree with you, as American Idol is a singing show, and Wicked and L.A. are plays. I think if Adam had a good singing deal, he wouldn't bother coming on the show. Also many past idols had careers in the entertainment industry already. For example, David Cook had already released an album, Chris Daughtry had been in a band, and Melinda Doolittle was a backup singer.

I think everybody not doing what they feel they have the potential to do should be accepted to the show and given the chance to win, even if they happen to already be in the industry. However, that is just my opinion.

Back to topic, I didn't care who won because I thought they were both great at creating their own sound from the songs they sang. I wasn't surprised that Kris won, because his remakes, in my opinion, were better than Adam's (even though Adam was the better singer).
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have to say anyone can release an album or single if they want and have the money to record it. It's the agents and major labels that do all the work to get it out there and promote it. I know kids 12 yrs old that have a single out but it doesn't sell...except where they sing and push the CD in person at their performances.
Bands can struggle for many years and go no where. 
Adam was polished because he'd performed in elaborate plays and to me is more of a theatrical/musical type. There were no surprises with his performances each week. He was already 
what he wanted to be. I'm sure he'll sell but the real fun of American Idol has always been to see these young people grow
and find their niche, then sell it in the last few weeks. I really missed that this year since Adam's performances were much
more pro and the judges had him winning from the getgo. Just MHO.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am also glad Kris won , but Adam also deserved it.
Adam has an amazing voice whether you like him or not he is going to do amazing things now.
CONGRATS to both. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We were Adam fans all along and very disappointed that Kris won. Ugh!!!!
Adam is a strong singer with a wonderful voice.
Kris, to us, was not.

Adam will have a wonderful career and it will be interesting to see what happens with Kris.

More folks like Kris so he won. We all have different tastes in music so Kris and Adam will please everyone.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Kris won! He's such a cutie pie and he's a great singer. I knew our 167 votes would do it!

I despise Adam and his pretentious performance style. He has no style of his own, he just morphs into whatever genre song he's singing. 

All in all, I thought the show was amazing! All those stars!!!! 

Josie says: I knew my cutie Kris was going to win! I'm psychic!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 20 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778999


> Chris is a really good singer...with a normal
> tongue. lol[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That's hilarious, and so true!

Adam was too cool to be the American Idol winner. If he had that title and had to record that cheesy song he definitely would lose some cool points. Kris is a good singer but he reminds me of a little Nick Lachey and I can't get past that when I watch him. I was a Gokey fan so for me Idol ended a week ago. :smcry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
Yikes Steph!!!
Don't take is so seriously. Adam, to us, had a better voice and showmanship a true entertainer. We don't vote and just enjoy. I wanted Allison to win but in the end.....who cares. We liked Kris just liked Adam better.




QUOTE (Phesty @ May 21 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779111


> I'm so glad that Kris won! He's such a cutie pie and he's a great singer. I knew our 167 votes would do it!
> 
> I despise Adam and his pretentious performance style. He has no style of his own, he just morphs into whatever genre song he's singing.
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought this year's finale was awesome....actually thought this season of idol was one of the best. I was so happy Kris won too!!!! For whatever reason, I always want the underdog to win. For me, Kris is my type of artist. I love acoustic artists!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't like Adam's style either. He always sounded like he was screeching when he held a note. He belongs on a Broadway stage or in Las Vegas, that's where his voice fits for me.

Kris on the other hand is cute and so talented. He can play piano and guitar. I loved his rendition of Kanye West's "Cold". I just preferred his low key style, but I agree if you wanted an all out show go see Adam.


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I was really happy that Kris won! I think that Adam would have been a great front-man for a hair band 20 years ago, and that he has a FANTASTIC voice, but I couldn't really see him as a "Pop" artist. He will succeed, that is for sure!

I heard it put this way: Kris needed AI to succeed, Adam didn't.

Lillykins - I did notice that Simon didn't stand up - I thought that was pretty poor sportsmanship. After all, Adam will probably get a deal from Simon's label anyway - Clay Aiken did!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanted Allison to win.After she lost,I didn't really care who won. Adam is very talented,but I'm just not into his type of music.Chris was just ok for me,but I hope he does well.I hope Allison gets a recording contract,I love her voice.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ May 21 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779166


> I was really happy that Kris won! I think that Adam would have been a great front-man for a hair band 20 years ago, and that he has a FANTASTIC voice, but I couldn't really see him as a "Pop" artist. He will succeed, that is for sure!
> 
> I heard it put this way: Kris needed AI to succeed, Adam didn't.
> 
> Lillykins - I did notice that Simon didn't stand up - I thought that was pretty poor sportsmanship. After all, Adam will probably get a deal from Simon's label anyway - Clay Aiken did![/B]



Actually, I rewound the end and Simon did stand with the rest of them clapping for a few minutes, he only then sat down at the very end. You're right, Kris NEEDED to win, Adam didn't. With a little luck Kris will have an actual career and not wind up a back ground singer or opening country fairs like former idol Taylor Hicks. Yes, he's a likeable guy with a cute face, (probably appealed to hundreds of thousands of tweeners with text phones), but I find his voice weak, boring and generic. Poor guy, he really had to struggle to get out those notes in Karas song. It was effortless for Adam. At least now Adam won't be an American Idol puppet and can pick and choose his agent & songs which will lead him to *icon-hood*. Frankly, I think Adam realized this and is probably beating off the offers already-he didn't look one iota disappointed that he didn't take the title!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ May 21 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779177


> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ May 21 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779166





> I was really happy that Kris won! I think that Adam would have been a great front-man for a hair band 20 years ago, and that he has a FANTASTIC voice, but I couldn't really see him as a "Pop" artist. He will succeed, that is for sure!
> 
> I heard it put this way: Kris needed AI to succeed, Adam didn't.
> 
> Lillykins - I did notice that Simon didn't stand up - I thought that was pretty poor sportsmanship. After all, Adam will probably get a deal from Simon's label anyway - Clay Aiken did![/B]



Actually, I rewound the end and Simon did stand with the rest of them clapping for a few minutes, he only then sat down at the very end. You're right, Kris NEEDED to win, Adam didn't. With a little luck Kris will have an actual career and not wind up a back ground singer or opening country fairs like former idol Taylor Hicks. Yes, he's a likeable guy with a cute face, (probably appealed to hundreds of thousands of tweeners with text phones), but I find his voice weak, boring and generic. Poor guy, he really had to struggle to get out those notes in Karas song. It was effortless for Adam. At least now Adam won't be an American Idol puppet and can pick and choose his agent & songs which will lead him to *icon-hood*. Frankly, I think Adam realized this and is probably beating off the offers already-he didn't look one iota disappointed that he didn't take the title!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wouldn't it be funny if they both hoped they didnt' win so they didn't have to record and release that song? Adam probably was relieved, LOL. 

Speaking of annoying voices though - Megan Joy makes me cringe. Badly. And I don't like that they put Normand Gentle in with the 'rejects'. That guy has serious entertainment value. Next year though - they are going to get the wannabe comediennes trying out right and left. And bikini girl? UGH. Can't stand her. As much as i hate to say it, kara is the better singer. 

As far as the duets go - I dont' like country, I don't really notice Kris' vocals but wow, he and Keith Urban killed that song together. I was fully prepared to fast forward through it but figured i'd watch a little bit and watched the whole thing. Was definitely impressed.

Adam out sang Kiss but that was definitely his kind of song, LOL. The Alison/ Cindy Lauper duet was weird. When i heard they were pairing up, I thought wow, they probably will have fun performing together but Cindy Lauper needed to not be playing that instrument (or sitting the way she was) because it was very distracting and not really fair to Allison. I love that song also and I found myself not able to enjoy it.

Black Eyed Peas rocked.

The Kris/Adam duet was better than the Adam/Allison duet. That last note they hit pretty much summed up why they were both standing there. Kris has always been a disposable idol for me (had little feelings either way) but as much as I love Adam, I'm happy for Kris. Kara's song sure isn't going to help his new found career though. All season I didn't hate Kara but I didn't love her. It's beginning to shift into the not liking very much.

Man... American Idol is over... Good thing So You Think You Can Dance starts tonight! Oh and I just got my 6th row AI tickets in the mail, so there is always that to look forward to.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am glad Kris won...Adam started to anoy me the past few weeks. I agree with the other posts, Adam deep dpwn probably did not want to win and have IDOL dictating his life and career.
But the BEST PART OF THE SHOW.............WHEN KARA RIPPED OPEN HER DRESS OH MY GOSH, YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ May 21 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779225


> I am glad Kris won...Adam started to anoy me the past few weeks. I agree with the other posts, Adam deep dpwn probably did not want to win and have IDOL dictating his life and career.
> But the BEST PART OF THE SHOW.............WHEN KARA RIPPED OPEN HER DRESS OH MY GOSH, YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I loved that part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Kara did great, the other one I forget her name what a freakin air head. :blink: 
Man when they say looks aren't everything she was the perfect example.
She was so nasty and stuck up, I wanted to bif her off the head :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I loved when Kara did that also!!!!! Can't stand Bikini Girl.

Stacy, we love "So you think you can dance" and just can't wait for that show tonight too.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kara showed that girl that she didn't need a fake tan and a fake chest to look good. B) And she especially put that girl to shame when she started SINGING! KARA HAS A VOICE! :biggrin:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE


> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ May 21 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779166





> Lillykins - I did notice that Simon didn't stand up - I thought that was pretty poor sportsmanship.[/B]


Actually, I rewound the end and Simon did stand with the rest of them clapping for a few minutes, he only then sat down at the very end.[/B][/QUOTE]
THANK YOU SO MUCH! I didn't record it. I appreciate you letting me know so I don't mention it to anyone else.

::stomping foot::

I still wanted Danny Gokey to at least be in the finale!!
There was an extensive article on him in the Madison, WI paper two Sundays ago. In the article, it talked of how un-worldly Danny is. When a reference to 'the Boss' was made, Danny didn't know that it meant Bruce Springsteen!! His world has been his church. In fact, in his position as music director, he has to drive between the two churches (from Milwaukee to Beloit, WI - 75 miles each way), twice a week. Then to make extra money, he drove a semi during the week and sang at weddings on weekends. The article made reference to someone calling the church and saying "Is that guy on American Idol the same guy who sang at my wedding??"


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Did you see his Face!!!!!! So cute, so shocked. Adam is a legend. But i think he overdid the bad boy thing a bit. He will be a superstar but Chris won hearts. I still liked Gokey the best though.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Chris - he must feel amazing.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I am so upset I missed this last night, and I totally forgot to TiVo it. :bysmilie: 

I am surprised that Kris won over Adam! :shocked: I totally thought Adam

had it in the bag, but I guess Kris' likable personality shined through! I thought

Adam deserved the win, even though I'm not the biggest fan of his over-the-top,

theatrical voice. But the guy is talented and has great presence and showmanship. 

But since I do like Kris (he seems awfully sweet), I'm not at all upset that he won.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Kris is totally boring.
And he only won because Adam wears eyeliner and black nail polish and the 'good' people voted for a nice boy instead. Shame on them.

I am extremely bummed about this, but my favorite show, 'So You Think You Can Dance' starts now. One door closes, another opens.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I finally watched the finale of AI and i have to say that was the best finale ever on AI they put on a great show. I loved the Black Eyed Peas they were awesome, the "Boom Boom Pow" song was stuck in my head all day at work and i just kept singing it and dancing around. Lol. :wacko1: 

Now i have "So You Think You Can Dance" to watch i just love that show.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (a2z @ May 22 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779642


> Kris is totally boring.
> And he only won because Adam wears eyeliner and black nail polish and the 'good' people voted for a nice boy instead. Shame on them.
> 
> I am extremely bummed about this, but my favorite show, 'So You Think You Can Dance' starts now. One door closes, another opens.[/B]


You are I are on the same page exactly!! The "good boy" won. Shame on anyone who voted for any reason other than talent. It is a talent contest after all. (I also love 'So You Think You Can Dance'!)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 22 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779738


> QUOTE (a2z @ May 22 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779642





> Kris is totally boring.
> And he only won because Adam wears eyeliner and black nail polish and the 'good' people voted for a nice boy instead. Shame on them.
> 
> I am extremely bummed about this, but my favorite show, 'So You Think You Can Dance' starts now. One door closes, another opens.[/B]


You are I are on the same page exactly!! The "good boy" won. Shame on anyone who voted for any reason other than talent. It is a talent contest after all. (I also love 'So You Think You Can Dance'!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think most voted against Adam due to the fact they don't like screaming. Just as there are some who voted against Kris because he has the good boy look, some will vote against the nail polish, eyeliner and flamboyant clothes. You have those
vote in every crowd. I will say I didn't enjoy seeing that tongue on some of those songs. Drama can be distracting from talent.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 22 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779730


> I finally watched the finale of AI and i have to say that was the best finale ever on AI they put on a great show. I loved the Black Eyed Peas they were awesome, the "Boom Boom Pow" song was stuck in my head all day at work and i just kept singing it and dancing around. Lol. :wacko1:
> 
> Now i have "So You Think You Can Dance" to watch i just love that show. [/B]


I know, "Boom Boom Pow" was excellent live!!! They all have great performance skills!! And I don't know about you, but I thought Will.i.am and Fergie's new hairstyles were FIERCE!!!! B) 

I also loved Jason Mraz and I think he is kind of cute! :wub:


----------

